# What would you like to see changed in Masonry?



## cemab4y (Jan 11, 2011)

What changes would you like to see in Craft Masonry (and the appendant bodies)? Here are some things I would like to see:

1- Every lodge should be required to have a web site. Sites can be had for free, so there is no reason why every lodge should not have one! 

2- Every Grand Lodge should recognize Prince Hall Masonry. 

3- Every Grand Lodge should host a statewide Open House, similar to Massachusetts. 

4- Every state should have an official Masonic vehicle license plate, issued by the state Department of Motor Vehicles. 

5- Every state Grand Lodge website, should have as a minimum: 

-Precise instructions on how to locate a lodge, and how to petition a lodge 
-A petition form, downloadable 

6- Every Grand Lodge should have a Liaison office- assisting and promoting Masonic youth groups. This office will provide guidance and assistance to lodges towards setting up and running Masonic youth Groups. 

7- Every lodge should have a "new Mason's program"- Each new mason should receive intense instruction in: 

-What it means to be a Mason 
-Introduction to the Appendant/Concordant bodies 
-How to participate in lodge meetings (how to introduce motions,etc) 
-Masonic etiquette 
-How to visit other lodges 
-How to tell your wife and family about Masonry 
-Masonic History 

8- Every Grand Lodge should provide for Masonic education, at the district level in the following: 

-Ritual Schools. Any Mason interested in learning ritual, can attend the schools, and be instructed in masonic ritual, and be given practices and rehearsals. 

-Leadership schools. Any Mason, prior to going through the chairs, and becoming a lodge officer, should receive intense instruction (at the district level), in how to run a lodge. Lessons in parliamentary procedure, lessons in how to run a non-profit organization, etc. 

9-Every lodge should host an annual "county fair", where all of the appendant/concordant bodies in the area would be invited in, on a Saturday. Each organization would set up a booth at the lodge hall. Masons (and the public) could attend the county fair, and learn about the appendant/concordant bodies, and the groups could distribute literature, and provide the attendees with application forms, and answer questions, etc. 

10- Every lodge should sponsor a "Masonic Square and Compasses Club". These clubs would meet outside the tyled lodge, and provide social activities, and dances, and barbecues,etc. There would be no degree work, nor any tyled meetings. Anyone interested in Masonry, can participate.

11- We need to realize that Prohibition is over (See the 22d amendment). We are all adults, and it is about time, that we brought alcohol, back into our lodges. Nearly every masonic Grand Lodge in the world (except for the USA) permits alcoholic beverages to be served in the lodge for refreshment. 

These are just a few of the things I would like to see changed in Craft Masonry in the USA

What would you like to see changed in Masonry?


----------



## Benton (Jan 11, 2011)

My only specific objection is that of state wide open house. We toyed around with the idea of having an open house here, but some of my older, more experience bretheren objected as apparently, in the past, there have been a group from a particular local church who have come to open houses, when we've had then, with the sole intent of hassling us and gathering information to 'use against us' and all that. Because we're devil worshippers, you know.

So while I have no objection to state wide open houses in general, I don't think they should be mandated for every lodge. Suggested, sure, but mandated, I don't think is wise. Every lodge is in a unique set of circumstances that can't really be accurately judged at the state level.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 11, 2011)

I understand that there are people in your community, who are opposed to Masonry. There are "nut-cases" like that all over the USA. Nevertheless, The Grand Lodge of Massachusetts, has two(2) state-wide open houses every year. Mass is a small state, and the Boston newspaper is read statewide, and the Boston TV/Radio is available statewide. EVERY lodge in the state has an open house, every October and April. Lodges are open to the public. Coffee and desserts are served. Some lodges get a "Ben Franklin" impersonator, or a fife-and-drum band. Most of the lodges, have clowns and entertainment for children, as well. The Eastern Star chapters, provide hosting and information for the ladies.  Make no mistake, our northern brothers, do this activity, right!

TVs are set up, and masonic videos are shown. Literature is passed out.  Answers are given to all people who wish to learn about Masonry. Tours of the lodge buildings are given. Officers and members wear full regalia, aprons and collars. 

The result is that whole state, gets a new awareness of Masonry. Furthermore, lodges get a slew of petitions. Some lodges in Mass have a waiting list of men, waiting to get the degree work. Once men find out, that they must ask, and they will not get invited, they ask for a petition! 

In 2008, (last year for which statistics are available), the only USA Grand Lodges, which showed a net increase in membership, were the GLs of Delaware and Massachusetts. The state-wide open house, is a superb idea, and I want other Grand Lodges to give it serious consideration. 

"If you do nothing, you get nothing" - Aung San Suu Kyi, Nobel Peace Prize winner.


----------



## Benton (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm not saying it shouldn't be considered. But in some communities, particularly in the Bible Belt, it could cause more harm to a particular lodge than good. I'm sure many lodges in many areas would benefit from it greatly. But other lodges, it could invite harassment, or potentially even vandalism of the lodge. That's why I don't think there are any blanket changes that could be provided for all lodges everywhere. What works for some doesn't work for others. Heck, that's why we have different types of lodges. 

I think a state wide open house in an of itself is a good idea. However, if implemented in Texas, I don't think every single lodge should be compelled to participate. It should be left to the discretion of the lodge itself.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 11, 2011)

I hear you. I have heard about these people who are convinced that Masonry is devil-worship, and all that crap. I am reading a book called "Unmasking Masonry's Idolatry" by John Otis. I once went to an anti-Masonic convention in St. Louis. They said that the Shriners set up the hospitals, so that they could have access to children for sexual abuse. They said that the Rainbow Girls are prostitutes for Masons. The bigger the lie, the more people want to believe it.

A great benefit of having 51 Grand Lodges, is that we have 51 laboratories. Different Grand Lodges can have different activities, and experiment. If something works out, then others can latch on to the idea. 

Texas is not Massachusetts. What works in the Bay state, may not latch on as well in the Lone Star state.


----------



## Frater Cliff Porter (Jan 11, 2011)

I would like Masons that have barely ever set foot into a real lodge, to start by doing that, before trying to change the world or stir up stuff.


----------



## Benton (Jan 11, 2011)

I also think in a state as culturally diverse as Texas, it can become difficult as well. I'm sure it's true to some extent in all states, but what works for an urban lodge in Austin, TX may not work for a lodge in Podunk, TX. The rural vs. urban culture can be quite contrasting at times, which makes these things even more difficult. What about spanish speaking lodges near the border? They have entirely different speed bumps than our predominately Caucasian lodge. (Resulted that way from demographics of the city itself.)

I wasn't trying to shoot your idea down, brother. Not by any means, and in fact, before we talked about it in our stated meeting I was eager to have an open house for our lodge, and still am to some extent. But after talking it over with Past Masters of our lodge who've had actual experience doing it, they presented valid reasons why, for our lodge at least, it wasn't a good idea to repeat. It resulted in very few petitions for us, and a number of Sundays of televised sermons from a particular pastor bemoaning the evils of Masonry.  

Now, you probably wouldn't run into this issue nearly as much outside of the Bible Belt. Heck, even in a larger town, it wouldn't be as big a deal. But it comes up in small town Texas, and is arguably more trouble than it's worth. 

As an aside, I know I certainly fear lodge vandalism. We can't afford a big fancy security system, and if our lodge is broken into and destroyed, we would have a hard time recovering. Might start pushing our brothers to purchase those security doors spoken about in another thread.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Jan 12, 2011)

I think you have some very justified concerns Bro. Benton.  But even in the Bible Belt, each small town is different.  I agree that it should be suggested but not manditory.  I know here in Texas there are towns that my show up for an open house with torch, then I know other towns that the lodges are already such a big part of the community an open house would be like most other events.  So again, it goes back to a case by case basis.


----------



## tomasball (Jan 12, 2011)

I would like to see us forbid the use of the words "fund raiser".  Members should pay enough dues to meet the lodges expenses, with a comfortable margin.  We shouldn't need to find ways to bring in outside money.   Fund raisers almost always mean that the same people who are always active in the lodge are putting in even more time to maintain the lodge for the ones who never do anything.


----------



## wagdaddy (Jan 13, 2011)

tomasball said:


> I would like to see us forbid the use of the words "fund raiser".  Members should pay enough dues to meet the lodges expenses, with a comfortable margin.  We shouldn't need to find ways to bring in outside money.   Fund raisers almost always mean that the same people who are always active in the lodge are putting in even more time to maintain the lodge for the ones who never do anything.


 
Interesting point of view. Our lodge is very fortunate in that it is more than capable of supporting itself with dues. Fund raisers serve several functions other than raising funds for the lodge. It raises our profile in the community-few people really understand masons, what we do (philanthropy), and other aspects about our brotherhood. Many perceive we are a bunch of old men running around in white aprons. Fund raisers provide another avenue for brotherhood-the common goals bring us closer together. We often are frustrated at perceptions that are out there of our fraternity-fund raisers can assist in dispelling some of those perceptions. I myself do not adhere to the philosophy of keeping our activities "hidden" from the public. The rituals belong to us-but we as Masons serve all who are in need as our abilities will permit.


----------



## Jamesb (Jan 13, 2011)

We use our fund-raisers as fun raisers and have a good time doing them.  We alos give out two Scholarships every year and use the fundraisers for those.  We as a lodge function also help the Shrine  "sportsmen" as workers for their hospital fund-raiser, its a lot of fun and we've met some really great guys doing this and had a good time too


----------



## Bro. Keye (Jan 14, 2011)

I certainly agree with you about fund raisers.  And the part about the same folks always doing the same " most of the work" is correct.  My concern is that Grand Lodge goes up year after year and none of that money seems to come back.  I believe that masonry in its purest form means contribution but with the average age of masons above 50 and 60 in many places the rates are killing memberships.  The older many people get the more fixed their incomes are and we are pricing ourselves out of memberships. Donations are great but fund raisers are always going to be fundraisers and the most practical method or raising money in any size comunity.  Question is what you do to give back and leave the masonic reputation.  Remember that the wages of a mason are not paid in gold or silver but the grand lodges in alot of states son't see it that way.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 15, 2011)

While it is quite true, that only a small percentage of your lodge membership, gets involved in fund-raisers; that does not men you should not have them. In any non-profit organization, you will have a portion of the membership doing the majority of the work, and the remainder constantly "bitching" about it. Just suck it up, and move on.

Fund-raisers (Fish-fries, grapefruit sales, etc) do more than just raise funds, they get your lodge out into the public eye, and your lodge (and Masonry) gain "visibility". Some individuals think that fund-raisers are fun (myself included). 

No matter what state you are in, you should be demanding "accountability and transparency" from your Grand Lodge. Your Grand Lodge funds should be independently audited, at least annually, and the results make public. 

Dues rates have not kept up with inflation (in most cases). The dues at my lodge were about $25 a year in 1930, and today in 2011, they are $60. If dues had kept up with 1930 prices, our dues would be like $150 per year now. Nevertheless, I understand that for an older person, on a fixed income, that dues can be a strain.

There are several ways to cope. Every lodge should have an "endowment fund", where funds can be deposited, and held on interest. As the compound interest adds up, the revenue could be plowed back into the lodge operating budget, and thence moderate dues increases in the out years.

The Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania has a program, that if a 60-year old(or older) Mason can be the first-line signer on two petitions for men who are 30 years old or less, then the 60 year old man gets free dues for life. Kentucky gives free dues to all Masons who are 50 year members, for the remainder of their lives. 

I suggested that a lodge I attend, set up a "dues contingency fund". On each member's annual dues notice, there is a space on the form, where the Mason can contribute an amount of his choice. The funds collected go into a special account, and if a brother Masons needs financial assistance (due to unemployment, retirement,etc), the distressed brother's dues will be paid from that account.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 24, 2011)

quote:  I would like Masons that have barely ever set foot into a real lodge, to start by doing that, before trying to change the world or stir up stuff. end quote.

I work 7pm to 7 am 7 days a week in Afghanistan, on a project that saves the lives of our troops. I analyze the circuits in the IEDs that are the biggest killer of American troops here. I attend Canada Lodge #1, twice a month. I also participate in their informal coffee breaks here. I am sorry that my work schedule here in the combat zone does not enable me to participate in Masonry as much you would like. I try. 

I have been a Mason for 28 years. I have attended lodges hundreds of times, over the decades. I have visited lodges in 13 states, Washington DC, and five(5) foreign countries. I have visited a lodge in Moscow. Russia (I speak Russian). I have visited a German-speaking lodge in Paris, France (I speak German). I have an extensive Masonic library, and I have written articles for the Masonic press (Scottish Rite Journal), and I have lectured on Masonry, to both Masonic, and non-Masonic audiences. 

The title of this thread is  q: What would *YOU* like to see changed in Masonry? end.  I am interested in finding out, what OTHER masons would like to see changed in the administrative and educational side of our Craft. The internet is ideal for idea exchange. I cannot effect change in my home lodges (KY and Mass), directly. But I can discourse with others, and build up a knowledge bank, that hopefully some men can use to effect changes, in their lodges.

"The opposite of love is not hate. The opposite of love, is indifference." -Elie Wiesel, Holocaust survivor, Nobel prize winner.
"If you do nothing, you get nothing" - Aung San Suu Kyi. Under house arrest for 20 years, Nobel prize winner.


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 25, 2011)

I would like for Masonry, to embrace the internet, and utilize the potential of this technology. My home lodge, does not even have an internet page. They are not convinced that one is necessary. 

My friend, Tim Bryce, wrote this article some years ago, and he has reposted it. I encourage all Masons to read this article,and consider it carefully. 

www.freemasoninformation.com/2011/01/freemasonry-and-the-internet


----------



## cemab4y (Jan 29, 2011)

One idea that I have been kicking around for some years: All Masons, and especially younger Masons, need to know that Masonic membership, requires more than just paying dues. All Masons should be contributing "sweat equity" to their lodges. 

Every lodge should be requiring each of their members to accept a "calling". That is, some tasking, outside of just paying dues. Here is how it can work:

The lodge prepares a listing of what needs to be done in the lodge. This can be taskings like: Kitchen Crew, Cleanup Committee, Widow's service committee, youth organization liaison, building maintenance committee, etc. The list should be comprehensive, and cover every tasking in the lodge, and in all of your activities. The list must be "dynamic": older taskings can be deleted (snow shoveling can be dropped for the summer months, lawn mowing can be dropped for the winter months). Men can be matched to their skill set: Carpenters can serve on the building maintenance committee, IT guys can serve on the website committee,etc.

The listing of callings must be posted on the lodge bulletin board. The listing must be published in your lodge newsletter, and on your lodge website. Vacancies must be announced in lodge meetings. 

Each Mason, and most especially your newest Masons, need to be presented with the listings. Tell him to select the assignment, that most fits his skills and interests. If there is no listing that appeals to him, tell him to come up with an assignment of his own. If he does not wish to take on an assignment right away, tell him, that is OK. 

The important thing, is to impress on all of the membership, that their talents are valuable to the lodge, and that their obligations to the lodge, do not end with the writing of an annual dues check.  This is an important psychological point. Men are needed in the functioning of the lodge. And every Mason needs to have a sense of "participation". Some men are too shy or embarrassed to step up and volunteer.  Not all of your membership is aware of the needs of the lodge. 

I think you will be surprised at the number of men, who step up to help. Your newer Masons will feel valuable and important to the lodge, from the beginning.

---------- Post added at 06:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:38 PM ----------

One thing: The title of this thread is - What would *YOU* like to see changed in Masonry? The operative word is: YOU! The internet is ideal for idea and information exchange. We can hatch ideas, and massage them, and if possible, take some or all of them back to our lodges. 

Let's focus on the word: YOU!


----------



## Nate C. (Jan 31, 2011)

I would like for the rules to allow Texas Masons to participate in local community parades representing their blue lodge. In other jurisdictions this is the norm and a good mechanism for enhancing the visibility of the lodge and its membership in the community. However, as I understand it, Texas blue lodges can't have a float or other organized presence in parades (fourth of July, homecoming, etc.).


----------



## mrpesas (Jan 31, 2011)

cemab4y said:


> I would like for Masonry, to embrace the internet, and utilize the potential of this technology. My home lodge, does not even have an internet page. They are not convinced that one is necessary.
> 
> My friend, Tim Bryce, wrote this article some years ago, and he has reposted it. I encourage all Masons to read this article,and consider it carefully.
> 
> www.freemasoninformation.com/2011/01/freemasonry-and-the-internet


 
I am but a humble petitioner, but I whole-heartedly agree with this statement.  As a younger man (just turned 30) I grew up with the internet and I am more likely to "google" something than to look it up in a book.  The reason I joined this forum was to learn more about Masonry.  The little I have read indicates the Masonry is "aging-out" and desperately needs younger men like myself.  The best way to reach a younger audience is to have great resources available on the internet.  I actually found the forum from the App I downloaded to my phone first.  This is how the world works now.

The Lodge i am petitioning has a website, which was a great starting point for me.  Otherwise, I really would not have been comfortable enough to seek out the lodge in person.  The website answered some of the basic questions I had about meeting times, location, and such.  The crucial element for me was the Contact Us email link.  This allowed me to initiate a conversation with the lodge without actually knowing anyone at the lodge.


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 1, 2011)

Nate C. said:


> as I understand it, Texas blue lodges can't have a float or other organized presence in parades (fourth of July, homecoming, etc.).


 
You can- you just need a dispensation from the Grand Master. There's nothing to it- just have your Lodge Secretary write or email the Grand Secretary explaining what you wish to do & he'll forward your request to the GM.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 1, 2011)

Our lodge is in parades all of the time. It is a great PR tool.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 1, 2011)

Bill beat me to the punch.  My lodge took part in 2 parades this past year, and we are planning on adding more this year.


----------



## jwardl (Feb 1, 2011)

> ...an anti-Masonic convention in St. Louis. They said that the Shriners set up the hospitals, so that they could have access to children for sexual abuse. They said that the Rainbow Girls are prostitutes for Masons.



Utterly disgusting...


----------



## Beathard (Feb 2, 2011)

I would like to see the concept of parent lodge change to be mother lodge and home lodge.  The mother lodge would be the historical lodge where you were raised.  The home lodge would be the lodge where all of your paperwork is processed. This would get rid of a problem that I have experienced several times. When you want to join a new lodge you have to get a certificate of good standing from your parent lodge. I haven't been to my parent lodge in almost twenty years, I doubt that there is anybody there who knows me. I think that it is retarded that I cannot change my main lodge to one that I am actually active in.


----------



## Robert G (Feb 2, 2011)

tomasball said:


> I would like to see us forbid the use of the words "fund raiser".  Members should pay enough dues to meet the lodges expenses, with a comfortable margin.  We shouldn't need to find ways to bring in outside money.   Fund raisers almost always mean that the same people who are always active in the lodge are putting in even more time to maintain the lodge for the ones who never do anything.



It's nice to see that someone else thinks as I do. I've always felt that lodges have asked too little monetarily from its members. A budget should be drawn up, voted upon and then the dues should be set accordingly to meet that budget. Dues may change from year to year depending upon the budget for that year.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 2, 2011)

Robert, we would probably lose half of Mina's members.  Fundraisers make it affordable for our fixed income brothers.


----------



## Robert G (Feb 2, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Robert, we would probably lose half of Mina's members.  Fundraisers make it affordable for our fixed income brothers.



You are correct. Perhaps different tiers of dues would be appropriate based upon income. Also, the budget may include income from fund-raising events. However, it is very apparent to me that masonry in the United States is undervalued by its members. It is ridiculously inexpensive for what it is and what one gets for it. I belong to two lodges and the Scottish Rite. My total dues for these three organizations comes to only $225 per year. If we paid our dues monthly, instead of annually, I bet we'd be willing to pay more than we do. For instance my $225 divided by twelve equals $18.75 per month. That's for all three entities. If I belonged only to my lodge in Florida, my monthly dues would be $6.25. If I only belonged to Mina Lodge here in Texas, my monthly dues would be $4.17. When you look at the dues as a monthly expense, you can easily see that we simply don't pay enough.


----------



## rwmoore (Feb 2, 2011)

What would I like to see changed in Masonry?  How about everything that has changed since the original tenets were laid down by our forefathers.  I borrowed this from another Brother on another forum I participate on.  Pleasae watch and enjoy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiisiJ5wIIw


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 3, 2011)

I do not often meet Masons, who think that their dues are too low. It is quite true, that dues rates have not kept up with inflation. Masons are like most people, they think that they can get something for nothing. That is why there is a 1.5 trillion dollar federal deficit, and the federal government is going into debt at the rate of $3million dollars per minute.  The USA could get out of debt, and we could balance the budget, if the congress would cut spending and raise taxes. Walter Mondale ran for president in 1984, on a platform of raising taxes. He lost 49 states. 

You should go to a lodge business meeting, and make a motion, that your dues are increased. Let me know how you make out. 

Fund-raisers are "fun-raisers". They not only make money for your lodge, they get the lodge out into the public eye, and many Masons enjoy participating. 

My Grand Lodge gives free lifetime membership to all 50-year Masons. If you pay dues for 50 years, the rest of your dues are free. The Grand Lodge of Pennsylvania, has a program, that if a Mason is 60 years of age or older, and he can be the first-line signer on two(2) candidates, who are 30 years of age or younger, then the 60 year old man gets free dues for life. 

If you are concerned that some of your senior members are unable to pay dues, then you should start a dues relief fund.  When you send out your annual dues notice, include a "check-off" portion, on the dues form, where members can donate $5-$10 or more, to a fund that will be used to pay dues for distressed  brothers. 

Masonry is a "work in progress". Our ancient landmarks are fine, and useful. But- There are many new administrative procedures that we can bring in, to help Masonry make it through the 21st century.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 3, 2011)

I agree the bills need to be paid, but every organization and business seems to say: "The fees (dues, etc.) have not gone up since..."  Nobody seems to say, income has not gone up since...  Costs are far outrunning incomes.  Our lodge has not had a dues increase in a long time, but our bank account is not suffering.  Don't raise dues just because they have not gone up in a while.  Raise them if the lodge cannot keep up with the cost of operation.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 3, 2011)

I am with you, Beathard. Lodges need to keep their operating costs, and incomes in line. If lodges can operate, with a low dues structure, then fine, no problem at all. The Grand Lodge of Michigan voted in 1990, to permit subordinate lodges, to rent their lodge halls out to non-Masonic functions like square dances, and bar-mitzvahs, that served alcohol. The first year, the lodges in Michigan earned over $1 million in rentals. 

There are other ways to earn money, besides dues and fund-raisers. Lodges could set up "endowment funds", and get a portion of their operating costs, from the interest earnings on the endowment fund.


----------



## mrpesas (Feb 5, 2011)

Robert G said:


> When you look at the dues as a monthly expense, you can easily see that we simply don't pay enough.



I am still a petitioner, but I would have to agree with this sentiment.  It is much easier for most people to come up with $10 a month than it is for that same person to come up with $120 once a year.  Most people account for their monthly costs, and tend to neglect payments that happen at irregular intervals.  I know it might be more work on the accounting side initially, but the lodge would be able to rely on a steady income throughout the year.

(if I am speaking "out-of-turn" or have a misconception let me know)


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 6, 2011)

Your question is more timely than you realize. Pennsylvania now has the ability for all of their members to pay dues online. The GL of Penn has an arrangement with  www.payliance.com  1/12 of your annual dues are deducted from your bank account, each month, and electronically transferred. I think this is great, and hopefully more Grand Lodges will latch on to electronic dues payments.


----------



## JohnnyFlotsam (Feb 6, 2011)

cemab4y said:


> Your question is more timely than you realize. Pennsylvania now has the ability for all of their members to pay dues online. The GL of Penn has an arrangement with  www.payliance.com  1/12 of your annual dues are deducted from your bank account, each month, and electronically transferred. I think this is great, and hopefully more Grand Lodges will latch on to electronic dues payments.


 That's an excellent idea. No doubt, it will be (has been) met with no small amount of noise (mostly of the "we've never done it that way" variety) from certain quarters, and ti might require some Lodges to adjust to a different cash-flow picture if it catches on, but on the whole it's a very good thing, if for no other reason than that it will make higher dues more palatable.

Now, if I could just get my Lodge to join the 21st century and let me make my annual payments via PayPal.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 6, 2011)

If I had 50c, for every time I have heard "We never did it that way before", I could retire. Reminds me of the old saying "You can always tell a pioneer, they have arrows in their backs".


----------



## Traveling Man (Feb 6, 2011)

mrpesas said:


> (if I am speaking "out-of-turn" or have a misconception let me know)



You are not speaking out of turn as far as I'm concerned, and some very astute observations...
Thank you.


----------



## Hiram (Feb 6, 2011)

I would like to see more attendance happen in our lodges


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 6, 2011)

My lodge has over 420 members. If 15 men show up for a meeting, that is a crowd. A higher attendance, is a change (a good change!) . How would you make this change occur? Could you make this change, without making any changes? 

"We live in a world, in which the only constant is change" Heraclitus, Greek Philosopher, 420 BC


----------



## Bill Lins (Feb 6, 2011)

cemab4y said:


> A higher attendance, is a change (a good change!) . How would you make this change occur?


 
Give the Brethren a _reason_ to attend. Reading the minutes & paying the bills don't get it done, especially with younger men. Lodges which are active with programs & offer Masonic education don't seem to have problems with attendance.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 7, 2011)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> Give the Brethren a _reason_ to attend. Reading the minutes & paying the bills don't get it done, especially with younger men. Lodges which are active with programs & offer Masonic education don't seem to have problems with attendance.



I will second that Bro. Bill!!


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 8, 2011)

There is one thing, that I would really like to see done in Masonry. We need to have the courage and fortitude, to discuss our problems, openly, before the whole world. Masonry is not a secret society. We have many problems in Masonry. The advancing age of our membership, and the declining numbers, is one. Why not hold this up to the full light of day? Some Grand Lodge officers, have been acting in ways, that are not holding up to the finest aspects of Masonry. When a Grand Master in another jurisdiction, acts un-Masonically, should we criticize? Or should we look the other way, after all, it is not our Grand Lodge? 

Does airing our "dirty laundry" in public help or harm Masonry, in the long run?  I think we should have the courage, to admit that we are human, and our Grand Lodge officers are also human. We should admit that Masonry has problems, and we should work together, ACROSS JURISDICTIONS, to address and solve these problems. 

What do YOU think?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 8, 2011)

I think there is a difference between holding our problems up to the light of day and posting them on a billboard.  I do feel that Lodges and Grand Lodges need to be open and upfront about their problems with their membership.  Hiding problems doesn't make the go away or help them, they are still waiting there in the dark.  I think sites like Masons of Texas are a great place for groups of Masons to come together and discuss their issues and problems.  That's why I support sites like ours here, because we don't just sit around and whine, bitch and complain.  We sit and discuss the issues and share our thoughts on how best to solve or work around them.  

I don't like leak sites because they don't provide solutions.  They take every little issue they can find and beat people with them.  To me, they are the same as posting every embrassing detail up on a billboard advertising those shortfalls, and shortfalls only.  Just think of all the things we have discovered about Brother Ben Franklin.  Now think what would have happened if his every exploit and affair was posted on a billboard.  Do you think he would have still been allowed to have as great an impact on the world as he did?


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 14, 2011)

Here is a statement from Thomas Jefferson (NOT a Freemason)

"I am not an advocate for frequent changes in laws and constitutions. But laws and institutions must go hand in hand with the progress of the human mind. As that becomes more developed, more enlightened, as new discoveries are made, new truths discovered and manners and opinions change, with the change of circumstances, institutions must advance also to keep pace with the times."


----------



## Scotty32 (Feb 15, 2011)

I will say:
 Better attendance for meetings.
 Stewards exempt from paying dues.
 Repeal the archaic "No alcohol" rule.
 Recognition of PHA.
 Endowment eligibility moved to 20yrs of membership or 
    for any PM.


----------



## tomasball (Feb 15, 2011)

Are you saying you shouldn't buy an endowed membership until you have been a member for 20 years?  Interesting.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 15, 2011)

Scotty32 said:


> I will say:
> Better attendance for meetings.
> Stewards exempt from paying dues.
> Repeal the archaic "No alcohol" rule.
> ...



Without a doubt we need increased attendance for meetings, but we need to make sure we provide people a reason to come.

Please explain why Stewards should be exempt from paying dues.

Repealling "No Alcohol" rule would make dinners a bit more fun, but in that same vein, it could also present a big liability to the lodge if something happened to a Brother driving home after having had a drink at lodge.

Recognition of PHA is being looked at now in Texas according the the Committee on Fraternal Relations report at GL this year.

I don't know about 20year requirement.  I understand your logic, but I think perhaps a better way to go about it would be that the lodge awards the Endowments to brethren they feel are worthy of them for their service and contributions to the lodge.


----------



## Scotty32 (Feb 15, 2011)

-Stewards being exempt from dues is a personal opinion that goes with the individual lodge, not a state-wide rule.
 My experience as a steward for 2yrs, in 2 lodges at the same time, was a tough job. Just suggesting for that term
 that they gave to the lodge in that position. Guess I should ask why in some lodges a tyler is exempt from dues?

-Alcohol, I can see where some questions can arise. The idea of 'temperance' comes to mind. Is this an issue for the Shrine?


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 15, 2011)

- An individual lodge might put it in their by-laws that the lodge would pay the Stewards' dues, but each lodge is different.  But, you'll find that each position takes on a share of responsibilities.  As for why in some lodges the Tiler is exempt, that could be for a couple reasons.  The Tiler, according to the GLoT is the only officer position that doesn't have to be a member of the lodge.  Some lodges might ask a brother from another lodge to be Tiler.  Then in other lodges, the Junior PM might become the Tiler, and some lodges have a tradition of either buying the Junior PM an Endowment or making the a Lifetime Member.  So each lodge can do it a bit different.

- As for alcohol, again there are both pros and cons.  I would say the biggest reason would not be temperance but liability.  I doubt that GL would want to be caught in a law suit from a drunk driving accident.  They could still be named in a law suit for a drunk driving accident, but right now, they can point to the law book and claim that if alcohol was comsumed at a lodge meeting, it was expressly against their laws.  But who knows, maybe they will do something like SR and allow wine for scheduled toasts.


----------



## Scotty32 (Feb 15, 2011)

Ok, I'll say it again in layman's terms: Don't that much to where you become intoxicated. 
If you have to get intoxicated every time you drink, it might not be a good idea to drink in the first place.
Has that ever been an issue in other jurisdictions where it is allowed?
Its a rule left over from the prohibition era. "We shouldn't be drinking at lodge", "We're men of moral character, we don't need alcohol in our lodge." " Its a liability." "It looks bad for our image."; I've heard them all. I'll also ask again, has this ever been an issue at Shrine Club meetings?


----------



## Zack (Feb 16, 2011)

We are supposed to be good men and true
but can't be trusted with a brew or two


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not arguing for or against alcohol in the lodge, just stating a possible reason why they haven't changed it.  If you feel it is time for a change, I encourage you to find a PM to write up a resolution and submit it to GL to be put before the next GL communication to lift the ban on alcohol in lodges.  A change in GL Law is the only way this will come to pass.  I, myself, am not a PM so I can not submit resolutions to GL as of yet.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 16, 2011)

I've been a Shriner for 21 years. Shriners are masons. If what I have seen is a sign I am not sure I would want alcohol in lodge premises. It is not the average member you have to worry about. It is that one or two members that leave drunk and kill someone on the way home from a meeting. The news would love to tell the story of lodges serving alcohol to men that kill people in a DWI accident. The PR would be an absolute nightmare.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 16, 2011)

Your concerns are valid. Blaming alcohol for automobile accidents, is like blaming pencils for misspelled words. Reality check. The USA is the only country, where nearly all Masonic lodges are dry. Lodges worldwide, have alcohol. USA lodges, prior to the disaster of Prohibition, Masonic lodges in the USA had malt/vinuous/spiritous beverages. Many fraternal organizations have alcohol. 

I have attended lodges (Virginia,Florida,Indiana), where, immediately after the meeting, many of the membership adjourn to a nearby tavern. Malt(beer)/ Vinuous (Wine)/Spiritous (whiskey) alcoholic beverages are consumed, in moderation. I do not see the difference, if a Mason were to consume in excess, and then be involved in an accident, whether he was served in the lodge, or in the tavern next door.

The bottom line, is that Masonry needs to grow up, and realize that men are capable of discernment. I find it ludicrous, to go to a Festive board, and men are toasting each other with NeHi grape soda.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 16, 2011)

I am sorry that I will never be able to agree with you. As a volunteer for victim services I see what the damage to families and the community is after this type of accident. I live in a county with one of the highest DWI rates. This is strange since we have very few bars. I guess I am for prohibition outside of the home. 

I know this sounds crazy. But after attending several death scenes this year, I am not sure I will be able the change my opinion on this one.

---------- Post added at 08:15 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:13 PM ----------




			
				Beathard said:
			
		

> I am sorry that I will never be able to agree with you. As a volunteer for victim services I see what the damage to families and the community is after this type of accident. I live in a county with one of the highest DWI rates. This is strange since we have very few bars. I guess I am for prohibition outside of the home.
> 
> I know this sounds crazy. But after attending several death scenes this year, I am not sure I will be able the change my opinion on this one.



BTW, I like the misspelled words metaphor. I use it for gun control.


----------



## Traveling Man (Feb 17, 2011)

Beathard said:


> I guess I am for prohibition outside of the home.
> 
> I know this sounds crazy. But after attending several death scenes this year, I am not sure I will be able the change my opinion on this one.



I agree; those who support prohibition should never leave their homes... It will much safer there!

By the way, I take it from your last sentence that you support gun control? You do realize more people die in automobile accidents than DWI accidents and shootings per year; maybe we should have prohibition of the automobile? I'm just sayin'


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 17, 2011)

Traveling Man said:


> By the way, I take it from your last sentence that you support gun control? You do realize more people die in automobile accidents than DWI accidents and shootings per year; maybe we should have prohibition of the automobile? I'm just sayin'



I believe he uses the metaphor to say that blaming guns for shootings is the same as blaming the pencil for misspelled words.  

Now me personally, I think we lack a few things in being responsible gun owners.  Believe me, I am not anti-gun considering I have a decent collection at home.  I was raised around guns and shooting guns.  I grew up shooting with the local Sheriff's Department and the U.S. Marshal Service.  But I am a big believer in gun rights, I also believe that there are some people that should never handle a gun for their own safety as well as the safety of others.  Some people simply just don't have the knowledge or level of maturity to properly handle one without endangering everyone around them.  One of my good friends owns a gun store, and I have literially seen him take a gun away from a purchasing customer and refuse to sell to them after they started acting like a fool with the gun.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 17, 2011)

I am definately a supporter of gun rights.  I am actually a supporter of CHL for college professors and eligable college students.  It would probably prevent campus shootings.  It would at least make them much shorter in duration.  There is a least a process for checking on people when they are purchasing guns.  Criminals that use guns are treated pretty harshly by the legal system.

     The problem with alcohol is anyone can drink.  I have a brother Shriner that has had three DWIs and is still driving.  In fact he has his commercial drivers liscense and his truck as a breathalizer connected to the starter.  He still drinks a lot a meetings.

     I would rather have him do what my brothers and I do...  We meet after lodge for a coke or a beer for further fellowship at a local tavern or resteraunt.  We make sure that everyone gets home safely.  This has not been my experience at the shrine.  How can we assure that lodges will all do the right thing when it comes to alcohol?  I believe that if someone is to get this past the grand lodge communiation, there will need to be safety measures presented to protect the PR image of masonry.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 17, 2011)

This is an interesting discussion. What is the difference between getting a beer, downstairs in the basement of the lodge building, and going next door, to the tavern for a beer? No difference. When I was in Fort Wayne IN, I met in the downtown Masonic building. The Mizpah Shrine is two blocks away. Alcohol is forbidden in the Masonic building. After lodge meetings, we drove the two blocks to Mizpah Shrine, and had a few brews. 

Brothers should keep an eye on each other, and ensure that no one perverts refreshment, to intemperance or excess. If a brother has had too many, drive him home, or call a cab for him.

The prohibition against alcohol in our lodge buildings, is obsolete, and it is time for it to head to the trash heap of history. It all boils down to trust. Can our Grand Lodges trust Masons to act like responsible adults, and enjoy adult beverages, like we did for hundreds of years, and like Masons do all over the world?


----------



## Beathard (Feb 17, 2011)

There is a big difference.  The lodge is not responsible for the alcohol.  The tavern is... In Texas the establishment can be held liable.  That is the whole point.  Drink all you want...  Brothers should drink all they want... But lets not make the lodge liable for little Johnny 12 year olds mother dying in a DWI accident.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 17, 2011)

The lodge is not liable. The stupid, irresponsible, idiot, who drank himself blind, and got behind the wheel is the responsible one. Fraternal organizations (EX: Moose, Elks, Eagles, K of C,etc). have alcohol. Masonic lodges in the USA (prior to the disaster of prohibition) had alcohol. The Shrine and the Grottos have alcohol. Masonic lodges in Canada, England, France, Australia, and all over the world, have alcohol. 

The moderate use of alcohol, will return to USA Freemasonry. It may not be soon, but it is coming.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 17, 2011)

Whatever... You must be right! That is why several local drinking establishments have been held liable in the last 2 years for DWIs. The lawyers and the judges must not understand the law. Sorry, this will be my last defense of the lodge on this topic in this forum. I just wish I could tell my friends that lost their businesses that the courts were wrong.

BTW, how does a brother from Kentucky know about Texas liability law?


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 18, 2011)

My sister and her husband are both attorneys. The concept in law is called the "Dram Shop Theory", or "Dram Shop Law". Depending on the state of jurisdiction, establishments that serve alcoholic beverages, can be held to liability if it can be proved that the establishment was negligent in their business activities, which led to a fatality. In most states, non-profit organizations have some limited immunity, in such cases. 

Texas has a "Dram Shop Law" see 

 Tex. Alco. Bev. Code Ann. Â§ 2.02.

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Does_texas_have_a_dram_shop_act#ixzz1EKSELwsi

When a non-profit organization or an individual serves alcohol to a person, and the person is involved in a fatality, the non-profit and/or the individual has immunity (in most states, including California). 

A Masonic lodge, serving alcohol, can monitor the consumption, and have good control over anyone who perverts refreshment into intemperance or excess. 


If the USA (including Texas), were really serious about reducing alcohol-related fatalities, more effective measures could be taken, than what we are seeing now. The major problem in Texas, with respect to drunk-driving, is repeat offenders, See:

http://www.prweb.com/releases/austin-accident-attorney/texas-drunk-driving-crash/prweb4983994.htm

Freemasonry was established in the "Goose and Gridiron Tavern" in 1717, an alcohol-serving establishment. Alcohol was served in lodges, for many years, until the disaster of Prohibition. Alcohol is served in lodge buildings all over the world (except in most USA lodges).  The Shrine and the Grotto, have alcohol. 

I find it silly, to go to a festive board, or a table lodge, and see grown men toasting each other, with NeHi grape. 

Alcohol will return to our lodges, our festive boards, our table lodges, and our periods of refreshment. It is only a matter of time.


----------



## JTM (Feb 18, 2011)

Beathard said:


> Whatever... You must be right! That is why several local drinking establishments have been held liable in the last 2 years for DWIs. The lawyers and the judges must not understand the law. Sorry, this will be my last defense of the lodge on this topic in this forum. I just wish I could tell my friends that lost their businesses that the courts were wrong.
> 
> BTW, how does a brother from Kentucky know about Texas liability law?


 if it's a "BYOB" kind of thing, then you don't need a liquor license and you don't have the same kind of "bar sold too much alcohol to a guy" problem.


----------



## Paul E. Wunsche (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree, that we need to increse the attendance at our meetings. However I do not feel that serving drinks will do the trick. I think that we need more Masonic Education.  Our new members can learn from our older members and belive it or not our older members can learn from our new members.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree 1000%! I would love to see more Masonic education, as part of an overall "reworking" of our lodge meetings. We need to have more Masonic education, for our membership, as well as more interesting programs at the meetings. The state of Maryland has a tradition of exciting, stimulating programs at their lodge meetings. I have seen Civil War impersonators, and law enforcement programs. If our meetings were exciting and informative, they would be "standing room only". 

Nevertheless, if we had festive boards, with excellent food and libations, that would also help to bolster attendance. Greasy fried chicken and "wallpaper paste" mashed potatoes, and kool-aid, just ain't cuttin' it.


----------



## tomgndallas (Feb 18, 2011)

From my experience, more philanthropic activities in the blue lodges, the SR and Shrine have it covered pretty well already. Continued awareness of the fraternity, the good things it does, moral building and all that good stuff (the whole perfect ashlar bit). In addition, I cannot stress masonic education more. I believe it is our own personal responsibility and some lodges do it well by offering study groups and candidate coaches and officer classes...however some lodges completely lack.


----------



## Paul E. Wunsche (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree that festive boards are a great way to help with attendance. They are also a great way to promote unity with our appendant bodies. I remeber when the Houston Scottish Rite and Arbia Shrine would hold there annual festive board, there would be several hundred couples in attendance.  Unfortunately  the attendace dropped to a very low number and we quit having them.  The thing that I am against is serving alcohol in the lodge building, I don't mind if after lodge the brothers meet at a local establishment for a few drinks as long as it is done in moderation.  We must remeber that there will always be a group of people looking for anything negative to hold against our fraternity,and I do not want to give them any ammunition.


----------



## cemab4y (Feb 21, 2011)

The Shrine is an appendant/concordant body of Masonry. Every Shriner is a Mason. The Grotto is an appendant/concordant body of Masonry. Every Prophet is a Mason. These organizations serve alcohol. Should the Shrine and Grotto cease serving alcohol? Freemasonry was _founded_ in a tavern. The "Goose and Gridiron" tavern, in 1717. Lodges in every other country, except the USA, serve alcohol at their festive boards, dinners, and at refreshment. It was only with the advent of Prohibition, that lodges in the USA dropped alcohol. 

Masonry is going to grow up someday.


----------



## Traveling Man (Feb 21, 2011)

Paul E. Wunsche said:


> I agree that festive boards are a great way to help with attendance. They are also a great way to promote unity with our appendant bodies. I remeber when the Houston Scottish Rite and Arbia Shrine would hold there annual festive board, there would be several hundred couples in attendance.  Unfortunately  the attendace dropped to a very low number and we quit having them.  The thing that I am against is serving alcohol in the lodge building, I don't mind if after lodge the brothers meet at a local establishment for a few drinks as long as it is done in moderation.  We must remeber that there will always be a group of people looking for anything negative to hold against our fraternity,and I do not want to give them any ammunition.


 
Festive boards are also part of the Blue Lodge; it’s really rather sad (as mentioned here before) that we in the U.S. are such teetotalers, it’s embarrassing. It’s amazing with our puritanical prudishness that we think it’s alright for the shrine, grotto, scottish rite to imbibe; but not the original root of these organisations that first convened in taverns. I’m starting to wonder if it’s those other organisations that want to keep the blue lodges dry? (Just a thought). I recall European brethren  betting on whether I would drink tea instead of ale.

Whether we imbibe in lodge or a tavern is irrelevant; moderation is key, we are grown men and we should ever act as such!

Like Bro. cemab4y said American “Masonry is going to grow up someday”, maybe it should be sooner rather than later?


----------



## cemab4y (Jul 10, 2011)

bump- There are some terrific ideas here


----------



## Mac (Jul 10, 2011)

Traveling Man said:


> Festive boards are also part of the Blue Lodge; itâ€™s really rather sad (as mentioned here before) that we in the U.S. are such teetotalers, itâ€™s embarrassing. Itâ€™s amazing with our puritanical prudishness that we think itâ€™s alright for the shrine, grotto, scottish rite to imbibe; but not the original root of these organisations that first convened in taverns.


 
Brother, I agree entirely.  When I hear about the festive boards in Canadian and English Lodges, I wonder why we would prohibit such a grand practice in fraternity.  There is definitely a new generation coming into Lodge, though, so I look forward to the positive change to come in my life time.

Our Lodge has started using email and has a real working website finally!  Now to try and convince my secretary to print out the minutes and distribute them prior to the meeting so we can just move on to more important business in the Tyled meeting.


----------



## LukeD (Jul 10, 2011)

Cemab4y,

  This was a great post you started.  I enjoyed all the responses.  They were originally posted before I joined the site. As a fairly new MM I can see how lodge meetings can become somewhat boring and repetitive after many years of just listening to minutes and other normal business. Masonic education is something I crave, and cross my fingers it will be given when I attend meetings.  I did enjoy the ALL program, which did address some of your concerns for new MM.  I also think allowing visitation between PH lodges might be attractive to the newer generation Masons, but unfortunately there is still a lot of the older school brothers who will not buy into it, and in a short time, I've already seen how it causes issues within a lodge.  I believe pride in your lodge is very important.  One of my coworkers who is a new PH Mason, had to participate with other new candidates in a lodge project. Whether it was painting the outside of the lodge, or doing a fund raiser for a new sign or kitchen appliance, it was a way for them to contribute and leave their mark on their lodge.  I've also heard some of the older brothers at my lodge say having good meals before stated meetings will attract some of the members who haven't attended in a long time.  Maybe allowing a beer or two will also help.


----------



## Brian Morton (Jul 10, 2011)

Zack said:
			
		

> We are supposed to be good men and true
> but can't be trusted with a brew or two



Fantastic statement. I just transfered to San Antonio from Seattle and I had no idea the difference in outlooks. No one had problems in WA and I'm sure if they did keys were taken or rides were given.


----------



## cemab4y (Mar 2, 2017)

The Grand Lodge of Maryland has a "MasonicAcademy" 

Please see:

*THE MARYLAND MASONIC ACADEMY IS NOW ONLINE*

*Pillar of the Craft and Fellow of the Craft Are Now Easily Accessible!*
After many month's of work, the Grand Lodge of Maryland is pleased to announce that both the Pillar of the Craft and Fellow of the Craft Education Programs are now available to all Maryland Master Masons through our Grand Lodge Masonic Membership Manager.

All Maryland Masons have access to their own personal information page on the Membership Manager which is located at* glmd.org*.

If you have yet to log on to the Membership Manager for the first time, it is very easy to do - all you need is your name and your Membership Number, which can be found on your 2017 Dues Card.  You can log in right now by clicking *here*.

Once you have logged in, you will be directed to your personal home page on the site.  On the right side of the page you will see a large red button that looks like this:



Just click the red button and you will be taken to the Maryland Masonic Academy Online!

The *Fellow of the Craft* consists of three modules.  When you complete your registration (the $30 fee may be paid right on the site by credit card), the first module will be unlocked.  Take the accompanying exam when you have prepared.  If you receive a passing score, the second module will automatically unlock.  When you have completed all three modules and passed their exams, you will be eligible to receive a lovely Fellow of the Craft patent to proudly display.

The *Pillar of the Craft *works in a similar fashion, but is much more in-depth.  To be eligible you must first successfully complete the Fellow of the Craft certification. The Pillar of the Craft consists of five modules named for the five ancient and original Orders of Architecture.  The registration cost, payable online is $50.  The five modules will unlock in sequence one at a time.  

The Pillar of the Craft requires several supplementary reading materials as follows:

_*The Maryland Masonic Manual - *_available from Lodge Secretaries
*The Maryland Masonic Book of Public Ceremonies - *also available from Lodge Secretaries.
*The Book of Constitution - *available for download directly on the Membership Manager.
*The Complete Idiot's Guide to Freemasonry* by S. Brent Morris - available for purchase from the Grand Lodge Office or at online retailers like Amazon.com.
*Operative Freemasonry A Manual for Restoring Light and Vitality to the Fraternity* by Kirk C. White.  Available at online retailers like Amazon.com.
*Lodge Leadership A 5 Step Guide to Masonic Reform* by Matt Nelson.  Also available at online retailers like Amazon.com.

Upon successful completion of all five modules, you will unlock the culmination of the program - the *Arch.  *The Arch requires you to prepare a Masonic Research paper and present it either to one of our Research Lodges or in your home lodge.  A list of selected topics will be provided to you to choose from. Upon satisfactory completion, you will be eligible to receive your personalized Pillar of the Craft patent

also: http://www.glmd.org


----------



## goomba (Mar 2, 2017)

I completed the Fellow of the Craft last week.  I think it's a good start for Masonic education and hope every Master Mason completes it.  In a few weeks I'm going to sign up for the Pillar of the Craft.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 3, 2017)

goomba said:


> I completed the Fellow of the Craft last week.  I think it's a good start for Masonic education and hope every Master Mason completes it.  In a few weeks I'm going to sign up for the Pillar of the Craft.


Great, congratulations Brother!


----------



## cemab4y (Oct 31, 2017)

bump


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 31, 2017)

While I like this question and there are many things I'd personally like to seen changed, it seems to be a point of contention in the Craft. I've answered these questions before and it never fails people start getting offended and that's the last thing I would want. Some Brothers call others snobby or pretentious while others call some 'Rotary Club' or lazy.  The one thing I'll say is that I wish the standard in the U.S. was Traditional Observance.  As far as in lodge experience, that would solve a lot of our presentation, 'guarding the West' and recruiting. It's a no-brainer to me but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 31, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> The one thing I'll say is that I wish the standard in the U.S. was Traditional Observance.


Could you give me the definition of Traditional Observance in a nutshell?


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 31, 2017)

Warrior1256 said:


> Could you give me the definition of Traditional Observance in a nutshell?



-http://observingthecraft.com/EightSteps.pdf
-http://masonicrestorationfoundation.org/documents.html

Bro. Warrior, these links have good resources. The Eight Steps one is specifically some things that essentially make up a T.O. lodge. Pretty interesting stuff. I am not sure, but it's how I imagine most overseas lodges are. Specifically in Europe, India (as one Bro. had posted some pics here), Istanbul and other places.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 31, 2017)

http://observingthecraft.com/ATimeWithPatience.pdf

This explains one piece of ritual that is usually excluded from other Blue Lodges.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 31, 2017)

As they say on the MRF homepage, many new Masons come into the Craft knowing more about Masonry than some members that have been in it for years or decades. However, they are often times disappointed or unimpressed with how things are going in their Blue Lodge and therefore stop going or give it up all together. As they say on the site,  It's an attempt to bring back the 'awe' of Masonry and turn it less into a social, civil club to a deeply esoteric Order of philosophical, like-minded men.

Despite my initial post, I've now officially babbled on lol.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 31, 2017)

Creating a “standard” would be next to impossible, though I’d love to see the TO model become the norm.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 31, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Creating a “standard” would be next to impossible, though I’d love to see the TO model become the norm.


The only way maybe would be to let the "sub-standard" lodges die a slow death as they currently are anyways or change them and then only the strong lodges would remain. Eventually, the only remaining lodges would likely be TO (or close to it) as long as they are popping up and available.That probably won't be in my lifetime but when you think long term on how things evolve and change, it may just go down like that. In Rochy, we have had more than one lodge close since I've been here only a yearish and they finally have a T.O. lodge that is quickly growing as is the interest in it.

Everything goes through difficult times and either it withers away or changes/evolves.


----------



## Pointwithinacircle3 (Oct 31, 2017)

Here is an idea that all the old timers will hate.  Every Lodge should sponsor a Toastmasters group.  Every new Mason could be encouraged to  join and make their presentations to the Lodge.  Maybe "making good men better" is work.  If we don't encourage newcomers to do any work how are we making them better?


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 31, 2017)

Pointwithinacircle3 said:


> Here is an idea that all the old timers will hate.  Every Lodge should sponsor a Toastmasters group.  Every new Mason could be encouraged to  join and make their presentations to the Lodge.  Maybe "making good men better" is work.  If we don't encourage newcomers to do any work how are we making them better?


I like it. It'd help guard the West I think as well.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 31, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Bro. Warrior, these links have good resources. The Eight Steps one is specifically some things that essentially make up a T.O. lodge. Pretty interesting stuff. I am not sure, but it's how I imagine most overseas lodges are. Specifically in Europe, India (as one Bro. had posted some pics here), Istanbul and other places.





CLewey44 said:


> This explains one piece of ritual that is usually excluded from other Blue Lodges.


Thank you Brother. Very informative.


----------



## David612 (Oct 31, 2017)

No idea how it fits in masonry as a whole but I’d love to see more education and ritual, personally I don’t care about business meetings, for a new candidate being exposed to the initiation then facing months of business meetings with no education or practice could be a huge let down, mentors should also consider the weight of taking on a charge for instruction, the lodge should be the source of information for the breathen not the internet.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 31, 2017)

@CLewey44 The problem I see is that NOTHING in Masonry is “standard,” so attempting to standardize everything would be next to impossible.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 31, 2017)

David612 said:


> I’d love to see more education and ritual,


Me too!


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 1, 2017)

Most (nearly all) business meetings, are very boring. I would like to see the minutes published on-line, and then when the membership attends the business meeting, just have a quick vote, and if there are no additions, deletions, or corrections to the minutes, approve them immediately. And much of the routine business should be conducted in executive session. Meetings should be "show business" not "Lodge business". Interesting, informative programs will get men to attend.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 1, 2017)

cemab4y said:


> Most (nearly all) business meetings, are very boring. I would like to see the minutes published on-line, and then when the membership attends the business meeting, just have a quick vote, and if there are no additions, deletions, or corrections to the minutes, approve them immediately. And much of the routine business should be conducted in executive session. Meetings should be "show business" not "Lodge business". Interesting, informative programs will get men to attend.


I think that'd definitely help. It'd shave 5 or 10 minutes off. I think a trifold type program printout given out before each meeting would be nice to scan over with a brief explanation of the minutes/business type things. Maybe the Tyler could give them out upon the brethren entering the lodge. Plus it'd be a nice takeaway from each meeting. Also, the older gentlemen that never check email or don't even have an email account would have something to look over. The program may would say a timeline of events: 1900: Opening, 1915: Greetings to Visiting Brethren and Vote on business 1920: Discussion/Education/Presentation 1940/45 Sick and Distressed etc. etc.  On one page show last meeting's minutes.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 1, 2017)

Last year CA passed a rule forbidding email minutes. They are required to be read in lodge. Silly, if you ask me.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 1, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Last year CA passed a rule forbidding email minutes. They are required to be read in lodge. Silly, if you ask me.



I would not expect such a ruling from a hi-tech state like California. As long as the lodge minutes do not contain any sensitive or personal information, like a brother's financial condition, or medical information, there should be no objection to lodge minutes being posted on-line.


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 1, 2017)

I would like to see lodges reach out to inactive members. With our aging membership cohort, there are many Masons who pay their dues regularly but do not attend lodge. We should be contacting them frequently. Maybe they have poor night vision, and cannot drive at night. Then we can volunteer to carpool them to lodge. Maybe they have medical issues, and would appreciate a visit.

Also, inactive Masons could be asked direct questions, about why they choose to pay dues,  but not attend lodge. The inactives could offer their reasons, and the lodge make changes accordingly.


----------



## David612 (Nov 1, 2017)

Im thinking of starting a social group aimed at young guys outside of masonry with the end goal of attracting more guys to masonry, being an EA The scope in which I can help the lodge in an offical capacity is limited but as this wouldn’t be a sanctioned Masonic anything. Me and my mates that I think would be good candidates, maybe thy invite some friends... and so on.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 1, 2017)

cemab4y said:


> I would like to see the minutes published on-line, and then when the membership attends the business meeting, just have a quick vote, and if there are no additions, deletions, or corrections to the minutes, approve them immediately. And much of the routine business should be conducted in executive session. Meetings should be "show business" not "Lodge business". Interesting, informative programs will get men to attend.


Agreed!


cemab4y said:


> I would like to see lodges reach out to inactive members. With our aging membership cohort, there are many Masons who pay their dues regularly but do not attend lodge. We should be contacting them frequently. Maybe they have poor night vision, and cannot drive at night. Then we can volunteer to carpool them to lodge. Maybe they have medical issues, and would appreciate a visit.


Again, agreed!


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 1, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Last year CA passed a rule forbidding email minutes. They are required to be read in lodge. Silly, if you ask me.


Does the GL forbid copying and distributing in the lodge. That’s the way my UT Lodges handle it. My UGLE bodies all email.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 2, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Last year CA passed a rule forbidding email minutes. They are required to be read in lodge. Silly, if you ask me.


OMG..... sorry to sound disrespectful to CA but , how STUPID is that. Fortunately, I am unaware of any lodge here which still reads its minutes. Sure, it does not take long, but nonetheless it's complete waste of time, the record and any amendments are already sorted before the meeting when emailed - and reading them is actually less effective to achieve the purpose of the minutes - a shared documented record of what went on.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 2, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Does the GL forbid copying and distributing in the lodge. That’s the way my UT Lodges handle it. My UGLE bodies all email.


Nice. That's some good lawyer thinking !


----------



## Bloke (Nov 2, 2017)

David612 said:


> Im thinking of starting a social group aimed at young guys outside of masonry with the end goal of attracting more guys to masonry, being an EA The scope in which I can help the lodge in an offical capacity is limited but as this wouldn’t be a sanctioned Masonic anything. Me and my mates that I think would be good candidates, maybe thy invite some friends... and so on.



There is such a group in SA - but not sure how active it is. Once started in Victoria, and has spread - even going international. Reach out to The Blue Lounge Social Club via facebook, or failing that, their web site here http://blueloungesc.com/international-association-of-blue-lounge-social-clubs/


----------



## David612 (Nov 2, 2017)

Bloke said:


> There is such a group in SA - but not sure how active it is. Once started in Victoria, and has spread - even going international. Reach out to The Blue Lounge Social Club via facebook, or failing that, their web site here http://blueloungesc.com/international-association-of-blue-lounge-social-clubs/


They arnt doing anything here, I’ll be in contact for sure


----------



## cemab4y (Nov 2, 2017)

David612 said:


> Im thinking of starting a social group aimed at young guys outside of masonry with the end goal of attracting more guys to masonry, being an EA The scope in which I can help the lodge in an offical capacity is limited but as this wouldn’t be a sanctioned Masonic anything. Me and my mates that I think would be good candidates, maybe thy invite some friends... and so on.



Terrific Idea! When I lived in New Hampshire (1982), I participated in a "Square and Compass" club. It is an informal organization, where the masons have barbecues and family events. The meetings are open to all, you can bring guests. People can get an "introduction" to Masonry, and see the types of men who are involved. Some of the guests, will be curious, and some will ask for petitions. Maybe you and your friends should consider setting up a Square and Compass club.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 2, 2017)

Bloke said:


> I am unaware of any lodge here which still reads its minutes.


In my Commandery the minutes of the previous meeting and the financial statement are printed and placed beside the register book for any that want them. They are not read in the meeting.


----------



## Brother JC (Nov 2, 2017)

Glen Cook said:


> Does the GL forbid copying and distributing in the lodge. That’s the way my UT Lodges handle it. My UGLE bodies all email.


Sadly, yes, they do forbid it. The resolution that got carried over this year was to have copies at the Tyler’s station. The Monitor specifically states”The Secretary rises, signs and reads minutes...”
Email isn’t even on the table.


----------



## CLewey44 (Nov 2, 2017)

Really though, the minutes aren't that big of a deal and are the least of our problems. Typically they don't take more than five minutes or so. The worst is when and if you've been dark and you come back to light and you have two or three months of correspondence from GL built up. Email may be a little too far from the 'tradition' of reading them aloud. Plus, is it something you want to take away from your personal life to read when you are at home or work or should it be something that is read or given to you when you're in lodge and in that mode? In other words, is it better to take away time from your personal life for lodge minutes or Masonic Lodge time to get the minutes? To me, it needs to be in lodge in some form or fashion when I'm in that Masonic business frame of mind. Not with Beatbugs on the TV in the background or my daughter practicing 'Gravity' from _Wicked _up stairs_._  Worst yet, at work dealing with that.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 2, 2017)

CLewey44 said:


> Really though, the minutes aren't that big of a deal and are the least of our problems. Typically they don't take more than five minutes or so....



Understood, and yet they are  symptom of hanging onto old outmoded and ineffective ways of operating,.




Brother JC said:


> Sadly, yes, they do forbid it. The resolution that got carried over this year was to have copies at the Tyler’s station. The Monitor specifically states”The Secretary rises, signs and reads minutes...”
> Email isn’t even on the table.


.

Your really have to wonder what the thinking is and why that decision would be proposed and supported... and it's not a rhetorical question, what is the thinking which sees minutes not being put in the hands of members via essentially free and very expedient means ?


----------



## Glen Cook (Nov 2, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Sadly, yes, they do forbid it. The resolution that got carried over this year was to have copies at the Tyler’s station. The Monitor specifically states”The Secretary rises, signs and reads minutes...”
> Email isn’t even on the table.


As a Christian, I mourn with those who stand in need of mourning.


----------

